# Meet Officer Bailey At Ryley's Run!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Come to Ryley's Run and meet Officer Bailey of the K9 Division. Bailey is a male Labrador Retriever who joined the University Police Force in 2003 after attending a K9 Police Academy. . Bailey is trained and certified by the State of NY in tracking, article searches and Narcotics detection. He will be there along with three other dogs in training.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a stunning dog!!! He'll keep things in line out there!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What good looking dog.

Hooch


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*wow*

rachel is in love! She wants to wear this to meet officer bailey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does this mean I can pet him? He's beautiful! 

Char, are you coming?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Guess that means all the doggies better be on there best behavior.... What a beautiful dog.....Think Barney could learn from him....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a beauty. I would love to meet him!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very cool. My second favorite breed! I'll tell Oakly to leave his drugs at home and to toe the line while we are at Ryley's.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Very cool dog!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*I wish...*



Kimm said:


> Does this mean I can pet him? He's beautiful!
> 
> Char, are you coming?


Kim, I wish I could but this starting a business is taking a lot of my money! Can't wait for it to start making some! LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Very cool. My second favorite breed! I'll tell Oakly to leave his drugs at home and to toe the line while we are at Ryley's.


So, is that what is in all the driftwood that mysteriously washes up on the beach whenever the Oaks is around?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> So, is that what is in all the driftwood that mysteriously washes up on the beach whenever the Oaks is around?


Shhhh ... Oakly needs to earn some extra cash to support his marrow bone habit. Living on the Canadian border he just figures it's easy money. :


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Does Oakly's Dad get anything for remaining quiet?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Does Oakly's Dad get anything for remaining quiet?


I take 20% off the top since I have to use the cash to buy the marrow bones.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Does this mean I can pet him? He's beautiful!
> 
> Char, are you coming?


I am not sure if you will be allowed to pet him or not. I think he may be off duty while he is at the run along with the pups in training. I know they are going to give out the trading cards to the kids that are there. Should be fun.


----------

